# Frontpage won't work



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi. I hope this is the right section to ask a question and for help re FrontPage. If not please let me know what section I should use to post a question about this program.

I use Frontpage to edit my website and for the last two days when I try to access with FrontPage (2002) my website for editing I get the following error:

"The folder http://headcoverings-by-devorah.com is no longer available. The web server is busy. Please try again."

I contacted Yahoo Webhosting who hosts my website and they checked and said there was nothing wrong with my website that it must be a FrontPage problem of which they could not help me with.

This same problem has occurred a few times before, not being able to connet to my website with FrontPage, but I could click the "detect and repair" in tools of FrontPage and insert the FrontPage CD when promted or shut down and reboot and it would usually fix the problem. I have tried these two things several times over the last 2 days and the problem still exists. The only thing new that I have done is I downloaded the Ewido anti-malware program about 4 days ago, but I have used FrontPage since downloading and installing that program and it worked fine. The problem started two days ago and continued no matter how many times I try using it to edit my website.

I would be most appreciative for any help figuring out this problem.

Devorah


----------



## liammacg (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have a firewall that may be blocking Frontpage from accessing the internet?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

It is very weird, if I also click the link you posted i get the same error. If I however refresh it reloads the correct site (with a the alias www. in front)

Typing a www in front of the connection should solve this. Edit your connection settings in frontpage to include the www.


----------



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Liammacg and thank you for your reply, I have zone alarm firewall and I disconnected it to see if that was the problem but the problem was still there with the same error message.

Hi Sequal7 and thank you for your reply, I did edit in frontpage to include the www. and the problem is still happening with the same error. When I access my site in two different browsers (IE & Firefox) it takes a long time to download of which it shouldn't since I have dsl; it hadn't previously been taking this long to download the page, and I notice part of the images are not downloading. I contacted the webhost and they said it was not a problem there but yet say they are still working on it and will let me know something soon. This problem just started happening yesterday. I had been using front page just fine up to that point. 

If I uninstall frontpage and reinstall will I lose some of the files stored in frontpage?...I thought these were stored the webhosting server but I accessed the file manager online and I do not see many of the pages of my website and don't want to uninstall if I will lose these. Also, at the online filemanager I noticed that it shows that editing has been done today on some of my files but I have not been able to access my files to edit with frontpage so I don't know what that is all about either.

I personally don't believe it is frontpage but everyone I talk to says it is, all I know is I don't know what to do to solve it and appreciate so much any ideas. 

Devorah


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The problem may not be with frontpage, but frontpage extensions, which is a server side error. If files were removed or deleted accidently that frontpage requires then you cant publish changed files using it. Ask them to check that the frontpage extensions are installed correctly on your server.
Also, do you use any htaccess files? It appears that a redirect is not working correctly on your site. If you do then there is problem with the htaccess or rewrite rules implemented by your server, for example if I go here the image will not show (which is why your main page has a lot of missing images as you noticed). If you however include the www to  get here the image displays fine.
I would report the strangeness to your hsoting provider and ask them to investigate the errors.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

it works fine for me


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Happy Birthday covert215 










Are you using mozilla?
Clear your cache and try again, perhaps that is why It wont for me?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

i'm using mozilla and it is fine


----------



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Sequal7 & Covert215 and thank you for your replies.

I also use Mozilla Firefox but have IE and both had the same problem with accessing the site and images not opening up. I also started checking my links in the left hand column and find that many of the images of those pages are not showing up.

I notice that when I access the front page that in the bottom left hand corner on the task bar where it shows where the browswer is accessing it first states "looking up geo.yahoo.com" then it changes to "transfering data from geo.yahoo.com" then changes to "looking up headcoverings-by-devorah.com"....I have never noticed it doing this before and wonder why it would say it is looking up and transferring data from geo.cities.com when it should be transferring data from my domain...shouldn't it??

I have contacted my webhost (Yahoo small business) and the assistant says the tech has the problem before them but they don't know when they will actually work on it, although I was told yesterday that the problem was sent to the tech marked "escalation." All I know is I desparately need to be able to access my website with FrontPage and it still gives me the error of "The folder http://headcoverings-by-devorah.com is no longer available. The web server is busy. Pleast try again."

What would cause the web server to appear busy to FrontPage??

Devorah


----------



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

As a side note, when I click on some of the links in the left hand column of the front page of my website I get the errror "headcoverings-by-devorah.com could not be found. Please check the name and try again"....wouldn't that defintely mean that the problem is with my web server? Why I am trying to figure which has the problem, my web server or FrontPage is because if I call MS to find out if there is a problem with my FrontPage the charge is $35 and I hate to pay this if the problem actually is at my web server. 

Thanks again,
Devorah


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Well, the server errors are due to connections issues with frontpage. I am 99% certain that its your webhost provider, not your frontpage software.
As I said earlier, frontpage needs frontpage extensions installed on the webserver. It is possible these files have been damaged or removed and need to be replaced. Can you log into your servers admin panel and turn off or uninstall, then turn on or install frontpage extensions?

If you think it may be your local frontpage software, then I would repair it, it cant hurt and you wont lose your connection data. 
If it does not repair then you could remove it and re-install it agian. youw ont lose your website files, but you would most likely need to set up the server again which is pretty easy to do, all you need is your login account name (or url) and your password to re-create the site in the frontpage cache.


----------



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Sequal7. I did a frontpage reset and reactivated all pages and I am still having the same problems. As I said before I noticed that some link to other webpages in my website are now not found when I click on them but when I go into the filemanager at the webserver I can click "view" out beside the webpage file and it shows after a a little while but if I click the actual file it tells me that it is not found. 

I also did a detect and repair in frontpage and still it will not work. 

I talked to my webserver again and they said that the problem is sent to the engineers (3 days ago) and they will contact me when they resolve the issue but that there as a note in my case file that states that they have not had a problem accessing the page or links within the website and all images download. I don't understand how it can work for some and not for me and some others and why my frontpage keeps telling me that the website cannot be found or that the server is busy?? 

I noticed while in filemanager at the webserver that there was editing done in my "home" and my "index" pages (which are my two main pages and which are not working properly for me) on June 20, I did not do any work in my website on June 20 as I could not get frontpage to work so that I could get into do any work on it.

Btw, if pages have been deactivated for several days will this affect the position of those pages in the search engines or drop them all together in the search engine?

Thank you so much for your help,
Devorah


----------



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I have not heard from my webserver yet of whether they are working the problem or not, the agents say that it is sent up to the engineers and that is all that they know. I have called in several times but cannot get past the agent, they won't let me take to the one who will be working on the site, if they ever do, I first started calling in last Tues.

I found a FrontPage troubleshoot page at support.microsoft.com that has 7 tests to troubleshoot FrontPage, I didn't get past the first test - ping the server. It comes back with an error of: 

"Ping request could not find host headcoverings-by-devorah.com. Please check the name and try again."

To get my website at least viewable to me, I had to go in at my webserver filemanager and manually enter "www" for many of the links and images to finally work, I have a lot to go to actually finish. I really don't understand why I have to do this in order for me to view many of the images on my site and for the links to work, while other links and images were fine. 

And FrontPage is still not working.

I am thinking of setting up a second site (for times like this), a different webserver as a back up to where I can use my FrontPage because I desparately need to be able to upload new items at my site. My question is, can I have another webserver (with a different domain name of course) and use FrontPage, installing their extensions, without messing up the extentions (if the program ever is fixed with the first webserver that is =/ ) with my webser now? In other words, can I have two webservers using FrontPage with both?

Appreciate any help,
Devorah


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

try your ip address as opposed to your domain


----------



## Devorah (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Covert215 and thank you. I did this and it was successful. 

Is there a reason why I can type in my domain name and the ping test does not work but if I type in the IP it works?

Devorah


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Is your Frontpage problem resolved? It appears that they have done work on your Name Servers or A records as both now work.


----------

